# What is the Glycemic Index?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the last 30 years, research into food and blood glucose response has completely changed our carbohydrate classification system. It has been learned that it is impossible to predict the impact on blood glucose levels by certain foods, instead people are fed carbohydrate foods and the response measured. This response is known as the Glycemic [...]

*Read More...*


----------

